# Contract Vs Permanent



## raowl (May 14, 2012)

my first post ! I am a Engineer from a Premium engg institute ( BITS ) and m working for one of the largest investment bank.
My fiancee has moved to Sgpore from her job and i m trying to land a job there.
Surprisingly, even with a strong profile and impressive resume( i guess ), i have been really frustrated with the way my application process has been going.

Have applied to numerous small/big firms but havent even got a call back for a interview. Are the times not that great in Sgp for Foreigners? I heard abt the policy getting strict day by day and hence i even tried with headhunters and consultants for a contract job..but even that is looking like a faint light...Will it help if i come to Sgp for a job hunt? what are the best ways to land a decent job out there?


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

the hard truth is, foreigners are not so welcome .. especially since many a foreigner decided to go to war with the natives. 

Of course, the govt policy is not to stop foreigners, since they bring in investment and also more .. but MOM has tightened the policies, and it is now becoming the norm for those on 5 figure pay to be placed on P2 instead of P1 .. and those earning around 5K being placed on S Pass .. unlike good old days.. 

of course, if you are not here, agencies tend to throw your resume to KIV .. since if the client wants more details / interview it will be a pain .. 

If you are worth it, then of course, you will be at the top of the pile ..


----------



## Gwen McPherson (Jul 7, 2010)

ecureilx said:


> the hard truth is, foreigners are not so welcome .. especially since many a foreigner decided to go to war with the natives.
> 
> Of course, the govt policy is not to stop foreigners, since they bring in investment and also more .. but MOM has tightened the policies, and it is now becoming the norm for those on 5 figure pay to be placed on P2 instead of P1 .. and those earning around 5K being placed on S Pass .. unlike good old days..
> 
> ...


Really! Foreigners going to war with the natives? What do you mean by this?
Singaporeans should be more tolerant towards foreigners, since most of your labourers and domestic helps are migrant workers. 

Looking back in the history of Singapore, most ancestors of Singaporeans were foreigners too. With the ageing population of Singapore, I believe she needs good quality migrants to replace the ageing population and keeps the country's economy going. 

I agree that policies have been tightened but if you were to look at Bioinformatics and Medical research fields, these roles are still filled by qualified foreigners. I think Singaporeans are not against foreigners per se, it is some bad behaviours of a few that tarnish the majority. 

Finding a job is not easy. One just needs perseverance.


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

Gwen McPherson said:


> Really! Foreigners going to war with the natives? What do you mean by this?
> 
> Singaporeans should be more tolerant towards foreigners, since most of *your *labourers and domestic helps are migrant workers.


Firstly .. I am NOT a local  So I would be careful on that .. 

As for the foreigners going to war, well, the issue is not with labourers or maids .. the issue is with Mid level staff, i.e. executives, some who have been busy ruffling the local's feathers saying that the foreign executives are needed as locals are lazy etc. etc. .. and then some of them go on to flaunt their new found wealth, living on expat terms and so and so .. and when natives make do with an annual pay of 60k S$, it looks pretty awful when a foreigner comes out loudly stating that their monthly expense is more than 30k and on and on .. 

And it was amusing when an American was chiding the Singapore PM in Times Square, with a Post like "Singapore sucks, Singapore PM is lousy, and Singaporeans are not equal opportunity employers .. " etc. etc .. the locals were sort of like "why do you come here if you can't stick with our customs and way of working ?" and went on to say that the Guy was in Singapore because he couldn't get a job in US - and showed his capability when he was standing in New York with the big banner. The truth being, the well travelled Singaporeans were not thrilled with that kind of nonsense .. 

And apparently the locals decided to do something about all that, and at the ballot box, taught the ruling party a lesson they are not gonna forget so easily - hence the tightened immigration rules, EP rules, as well as getting rid of those days when you get a high pay, your qualification is generally overlooked ... 

So is it, for ensuring jobs locals can do - HR, FnB, and more, EPs / S Passes being rejected en-bloc .. and forcing employers not to take the easy way - employing cheaper foreigners .. and ensuring locals get 90% subsidy for re-skilling .. 

That the last election returned the lowest mandate for the ruling party, on top of more elected opposition was a wake up call for govt to start acting .. what happened in Middle-East, Brunei and more countries is starting here - no more reliance on hyper paid foreigners, when locals can as well be trained to do so .. 

And that a few Foreigners have been preaching stuff like "we are better than you .. any day .. " etc. etc.. well, that even PRs are being rejected en-block even for PR renewal - speaks a lot .. 



> Looking back in the history of Singapore, most ancestors of Singaporeans were foreigners too. With the ageing population of Singapore, I believe she needs good quality migrants to replace the ageing population and keeps the country's economy going.
> 
> _I agree that policies have been tightened but if you were to look at Bioinformatics and Medical research fields, these roles are still filled by qualified foreigners. _I think Singaporeans are not against foreigners per se, it is some bad behaviours of a few that tarnish the majority.
> 
> Finding a job is not easy. One just needs perseverance.


Well, if you know how the pay scale has been swinging for the above sector, i..e towards dirt low .. you will no that it is not the case any more .. the newly Standardised pay for Med Staff is slightly more than what a Macdonalds Manager may earn .. no kidding - that is far from what they were offering a few years ago - three times more .. steadily pay for foreign staff has been 'standardised' and brought down. 

About the aging population issue, well, I am not an expert in matters like that .. so I would rather not comment ..

STOMP - Singapore Seen - FT who lost job in S'pore protests with sign against PM and nation in NYC Times Square


----------



## raowl (May 14, 2012)

i really appreciate you guys helping me out here...my fiancee has a EP of 2 years, which means my only way out is to somehow land a decent job there..
/that said, m with a very prestigious i-bank now and leaving it for a small contract job scares me ( even getting that is tedious now ) given the cancellation of EP's .

From where i stand, all i want is an opportunity to prove my talent and land a job. I believe in a globalized world like ours, one should not be devoid of that. 

Also, my biggest fear is if i leave my current job and somehow get a job in Sgpore and my EP is not sanctioned...wont i be on the road then?


----------



## Gwen McPherson (Jul 7, 2010)

Don't quick your job first. There is uncertainty in terms of you getting a good job. In order to get an EP, the employer has to apply for you-means hiring you first. 
We had the job offer before coming to Singapore. So we didn't quit our jobs until we secure our jobs here. 
So don't quick otherwise you will be miserable in S'pore and only can stay for 30 days on a visitor's visa and cannot find work.


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

Gwen: my 2 cents: and not to dispute you, many an agent an employer prefer to short list candidates present here in Singapore, unless the person is of super-high value ..


----------

